# SPS-Programmierer gesucht ...



## Larry Laffer (22 August 2008)

Die ROLLAX GmbH & Co. KG gehört zu einer schnell wachsenden, mittelständischen Firmengruppe. Rollax entwickelt und fertigt kundenspezifische Systeme und Systemkomponenten auf dem Gebiet Lagertechnik und Kunststoffproduktion für die Automobilindustrie. Neben Stahl setzen wir verstärkte und unverstärkte Thermoplastkunststoffe ein. Unsere Produktionsautomaten werden im hausinternen Sondermaschinenbau erstellt.

Durch besonders innovative Produkte ist es uns in über 30 Jahren gelungen, sehr schnell zu expandieren. Um diesen Aufwärtstrend beizubehalten, suchen wir kurzfristig zur Verstärkung unseres Sondermaschinenbaus einen 



*SPS - Programmierer (m/w)*​ 


*Unsere Erwartungen an Sie: *
Eine abgeschlossene Ausbildung als Elektro-Techniker oder Elektro-Ingenieur und gute
Kenntnisse und Erfahrung in den Bereichen:
- Step 7 / Step 5
- Pro Tool / Win CC Flexibel
- Antriebstechnik ( Servo - Regler / Frequenzumrichter )
- BUS-Systeme ( ProfiBus, ProfiNet, ASI )
- Kamera-Prüfsysteme


Wenn Sie an dieser abwechslungsreichen und verantwortungsvollen Tätigkeit interessiert sind, freuen wir uns über Ihre Bewerbungsunterlagen:


ROLLAX GmbH & Co. KG
*Max-Planck-Str. 21*

32107 Bad Salzuflen
www.rollax.de


----------

